# Pcx-Dateien anzeigen



## M155P3RF3K7 (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe pcx-Dateien (Bilder), diese möchte ich gerne auf einer html-Seite anzeigen lassen. Und zwar nach einer Reihenfolge, es erscheint ein Bild und wenn man auf "weiter" klickt das nächste.

Mein Problem ist, wie kann man diese Dateien anzeigen lassen? Geht das überhaupt?

Bin ratlos... 

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juli 2006)

Hast du schon das Grafikelement img oder das Multimedia-Element object probiert?


----------



## M155P3RF3K7 (12. Juli 2006)

Dankeschön für die Antwort.

Ich habs probiert, geht beides nicht...

Das Bild wird mit meinem Photoeditor, z.B. test.pcx angezeigt, wenn ich es in jpg umbenenne auch, wenn ich es allerdings als html benenne nur Buchstaben.

Doch in einer html-Seite wird garnichts angezeigt, selbst nichts, wenn ich es als jpg bennant habe, nur halt ein Kreuz, dass kein Bild vorhanden ist.

Mit href geht es auch nicht.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juli 2006)

Das Format einer Grafik ändert sich nicht, in dem man einfach nur die Dateiendung ändert.

Aber wieso nimmst du nicht ein geläufigeres Format wie etwa JPEG oder PNG?


----------



## M155P3RF3K7 (12. Juli 2006)

Stimmt...  

Das würde ich ja tun, nur wird es mir so vorgegeben, alle Bilder sind in diesem Format, ca. 17 000...  Das sind so Reparaturbilder oder so.

Ich weiß echt nicht wie ich das machen soll. 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

du könntest die Bilder mittels einer Stapelverarbeitung konvertieren. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, müsste die Freeware IrfanView dies bewerkstelligen können.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## M155P3RF3K7 (12. Juli 2006)

Nun ja, das andere Problem ist, dass ich keine Rechte dazu habe, diese Bilder zu konvertieren.

Das wird alles in Verbindung mit Raabe oder Rabe, so einem Programm, gesetzt. 

Ist es denn garnicht möglich diese Bilder einfach nur anzeigen zu lassen?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## deepthroat (12. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Soweit mir bekannt ist unterstützt keiner der Mainstream Browser das pcx Format. Das heißt du kannst diese Dateien nicht einfach so im Browser anzeigen lassen.

Wenn du nicht konvertieren kannst, müßtest du ein Plugin verwenden welches diese Fähigkeit dem Browser nachrüstet, oder du benutzt Java und schreibst ein Applet welches die Dateien dann anzeigt. Evtl. ginge auch Flash?

Einfach so mal eben anzeigen geht nicht.

Gruß


----------



## M155P3RF3K7 (12. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank! 

Ich habe nämlich so auch nichts dazu gefunden...

Aber ich teste das jetzt mal mit 2 Bildern als jpeg. 

Nochmal Dankeschön...


----------

